# A pondering distributor question.



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I'v been a member of this site for over 1-1/2years and I from all the postings about the "oil in the distributor issue", I am pretty surprised that Nissan has not issued a recall on this. Any insight on this; because if your electrical system can cut out and cause you car to stall out with out any notice, its a saftey issue. The reason I am posting this is because I heard recently that Toyota is recalling some of there Prius<<sp because of some stalling issue. 



Regards
Frank D


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

I've noticed that Nissan is not as forthcoming issuing recalls or even TSBs as other companies. Seems to me the only way to get them to move is to hire a lawyer. 

Regards
Gene


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

This is true.....unfortunatly. I work at a Nissan Dealership and have sen this many times over the years. With todays cars and technology though, the recalls seem to be getting more frequent. I think it's because of poor (cheap)manufacturing and quality control. Just my opinion but I see more than the average consumer. 




gfriedman said:


> I've noticed that Nissan is not as forthcoming issuing recalls or even TSBs as other companies. Seems to me the only way to get them to move is to hire a lawyer.
> 
> Regards
> Gene


----------

